# Is Cardio good while gaining muscles?



## khan.saab.357 (Dec 31, 2014)

Hello there,

I'm new to this forum and still learning on how to adjust my workout and diet. Im an ectomorph 68kg and 5'8 trying to gain muscles. I did plenty of research about doing Cardio while trying to gain muscles. And after all the research I'm a little bit confused on this issue. 

Some expert opinion says you shouldn't be doing much Cardio exercices and on the contrary some says it's good to gain muscles. As I'm on my muscle gain diet and using alot of calories to bulk up which result in alot of belly fat. What you guys would suggest?

Regards,


----------



## AliCat (Dec 31, 2014)

I fall on the side of saying it's good.  My experience has been that I can reduce fat with cardio while lifting and gaining muscle at the same time.  There's the benefit to the heart, increased endurance and endorphine production on top of that.


----------



## Irish (Dec 31, 2014)

In my opinion some form of cardio is essential alongside a decent weightlifting routine. You're muscles wont have the endurance to put in a heavy workout if you can't shuttle oxygen and nutrients into them effectively.


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 31, 2014)

didn't you already post this? in your other thread you were given advice about using HIIT cardio to help burn the fat...this is the best way to keep your muscle and burn the fat


----------



## khan.saab.357 (Dec 31, 2014)

AliCat said:


> I fall on the side of saying it's good.  My experience has been that I can reduce fat with cardio while lifting and gaining muscle at the same time.  There's the benefit to the heart, increased endurance and endorphine production on top of that.


 It doesn't effect much if your aim is to gain muscle? How much cardio is suitable? I read somewhere about 30 secs sprint and 30 secs normal run on treadmill (same repetions for 5mins) can be very productive in loosing fat at a good pace.


----------



## khan.saab.357 (Dec 31, 2014)

Irish said:


> In my opinion some form of cardio is essential alongside a decent weightlifting routine. You're muscles wont have the endurance to put in a heavy workout if you can't shuttle oxygen and nutrients into them effectively.


Thanks for the tip. Long duration running is also suitable? What can be the best cardio exercise to loose fat in your opinion.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Dec 31, 2014)

so it said hiit burns the most fat . I love liss training a lot better. I have been off the cardio now for over a year and I can say while I have made good gains I also hold a lot more body fat. I don't feel had I stuck with the cardio over the last year I would have lost anything I have achieved . 

Back on the cardio now I usually go for 30 min's between 6 and 8mph on the treadmill it gets me fired up before work outs especially in the cold garage . I don't feel cardio hurts the muscle building even though some say it does, everyone's different do what works for you


----------



## losieloos (Dec 31, 2014)

I've been doing hiit  cardio 3x a week and my strength is going up through the roof. I don't do no more than 20 minutes. 7 minutes if I decide to do it after my workout. And I'm getting bigger.


----------



## khan.saab.357 (Dec 31, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the advice. I'll try to do cardio and building muscle at the same time.


----------



## Mrs.IH88 (Dec 31, 2014)

I have to do cardio before I workout. I don't know why, maybe I'm OCD. But, anything from 10mins to 30mins. I never noticed a decrease in muscle gain.


----------



## snake (Dec 31, 2014)

I'm no expert but I'm an expert on me. Here's what I've learned; cardio of any type is great to lose fat. Lifting of any type is great to gain muscle. Put the two together, one on a high level and the other one a few notches down and you're doing fine. Try both on a high level and you won't do it for a long period of time. For me, the body can only serve one master.


----------



## Khazima (Jan 1, 2015)

It's always good to do cardio, it just sucks and is hard to be consistent with (personally). It's great for health and performance, to gain weight you just need to eat the extra calories you burn while doing cardio. Eat more = gain weight.


----------



## khan.saab.357 (Jan 1, 2015)

snake said:


> I'm no expert but I'm an expert on me. Here's what I've learned; cardio of any type is great to lose fat. Lifting of any type is great to gain muscle. Put the two together, one on a high level and the other one a few notches down and you're doing fine. Try both on a high level and you won't do it for a long period of time. For me, the body can only serve one master.


Great suggestions. I'll try to work on both, my focus will be on gaining muscle but will also do low cardio for fat loss. Thankyou for the valuable input.


----------



## Azog (Jan 4, 2015)

I think cardio should always be done on some level. For me, I just do LISS for 35-45min every AM fasted. Helps get my appetite going and definitely helps keep me leaner. HIIT is great, but for me it effects my ability to recover from training. So, it becomes a choice between 3-5 HIIT sessions a week limiting me to 4-5 workouts due to recovery, OR LISS every AM and 7 workouts a week with excellent recovery. I like lifting more than HIIT, so its an easy choice. Gives me more opportunity to build mass and address weak points.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 4, 2015)

everyone should do cardio..It burns fat and its good for the heart..I like to do cardio after lifting


----------



## mighty (Jan 11, 2015)

I say no if your an ectomorph


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jan 12, 2015)

Cardio is important to burn fat but intense cardio, such as running, can burn muscle. I never run. I do HIIT as well but I do it walking at an incline. So I will do a minute of walking fast then a minute of walking slow. My heart rate is about 130 slow walk and 143 fast walk which is optimal for burning fat. The only advantage running provides (from a body building aspect) is increased endurance. I dont need that shit lol im all about the physique! So in my opinion if your trying to body build then dont worry about running...worry about hitting your target fat burning heart rate while not over exerting yourself so you can spare as much muscle as possible. Runners are inherently skinny


----------



## Yaya (Jan 12, 2015)

Cardio is always good.... jumping jacks are great


----------



## gymrat827 (Jan 12, 2015)

Do cardio.  Keep cals hi if your interested in gaining weight.


----------



## trodizzle (Jan 12, 2015)

khan.saab.357 said:


> Hello there,
> 
> I'm new to this forum and still learning on how to adjust my workout and diet. Im an ectomorph 68kg and 5'8 trying to gain muscles. I did plenty of research about doing Cardio while trying to gain muscles. And after all the research I'm a little bit confused on this issue.
> 
> ...



Get muscle. Get lean. Do cardio fatty.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jan 16, 2015)

RevendMartin said:


> Cardio is good form of exercise and it is good even if you are gaining muscles. Cardio is good in every condition. I also like to do cardio exercises.



Cardio exercises? So what your saying is you like to work out? Lmao any exercise is a form of cardio


----------

